# WARFRAME GRAFIKFEHLER



## Smeagle81 (3. Februar 2018)

Moinsen PCGH Community.

Ich habe ein Problem, mir ist vor kurzem aufgefallen, dass ich einen Grafikfehler in Warframe habe. 

Was hab ich schon unternommen?

Graka Treiber aktualisiert 
Treibereinstellungen kontrolliert und bisl rumprobiert, aber nix hat geholfen.
Im Warframe Launcher DX10 ausgestellt. 

Hier mal das Video damit man sieht was ich meine.   

YouTube


Spiel ist aktuell

Mein System:
Win 10 Pro 64bit (aktuell)
Asus Z97-P (Bios Aktuell wie auch Treiber)
CPU Intel Core i7-4790K @ 4400Mhz Corsair H60 W-Kuehler
EVGA GTX970SC ACX2.0 (neuster Treiber 390.77 Standard Takt)
16 GB Trident X 2400Mhz DDR3 Speicher 
Asus Xonar D1
3x Sandisk SSDs 
usw..

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich den Fehler weg bekomme?

Danke fuer Antworten


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Februar 2018)

Seit wann genau? Hat das Game vor kurzem ein Hotfix bekommen? Sonst irgendwas verändert?


----------



## Smeagle81 (4. Februar 2018)

Also richtig aufgefallen ist es mir erst vor 1- 2 Wochen und das Spiel hat ja zwischendurch immer mal kleine Updates, also kann ich nicht genau sagen wann es das erste Mal auftrat. Es kann natürlich am Spiel selbst liegen, aber bis jetzt scheint es niemanden zu betreffen außer mich, habe nämlich nichts gefunden im Netz, ob das gleiche Problem bei jemanden anderen besteht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. Februar 2018)

Hast du das Problem/Bug (gehe ganz stark vom Spiel selbst aus) auch schon mal mit einem Screenshot im Warframe-Forum gepostet? Am besten im englischen Teil wenn nicht!

Ich könnte fast wetten, das es in keinem anderen Spiel vorkommt bei dir.
Warframe heißt nicht umsonst auch liebevoll Bugframe... gerne mal nach einem Hotfix, deshalb fragte ich danach.

Hat dein Kubrow oder Kavat diese Box auch um sich herum, wenn du ihn ausgerüstet hast?

Du kannst auch noch dein Monitor an die iGPU vom Haswell stecken um sicher zu gehen... nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## Smeagle81 (4. Februar 2018)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Fehler nur auf bestimmten Planeten auftritt mit Eis. 
Das wird wohl ein Shaderbug vom Spiel sein, denn Volt´s Energie am Körper "spiegelt" sich ja auf Oberflächen und beim Eis (wie im Video) stellt das Spiel halt diesen Effekt nicht korrekt dar. Auf der Erde bin ich der Meinung, das nicht gesehen zu haben teste es aber morgen noch einmal. Und in anderen Spielen habe ich solch einen Fehler nicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Februar 2018)

Na wenn es nur den Volt-Frame betrifft, ist der Bug ja schon erklärt. Kannst ja mal noch zusätzlich testen ob es nur den Prime oder auch den normalen Volt betrifft.

Wär aber trotzdem nett, wenn du ein Bug Report an DE schickst.

Mal ne persönliche Frage. Wie weit kann man den jetzt mittlerweile leveln? Bin da mit Endlevel 22 ausgestiegen.


----------

